# Java-Applet "Navigations-Menü"



## speedy4you (9. Jul 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe mir ein freies java-applet (Navigations-Menü) aus dem Internet geladen. Ich habe es sogar geschaft das Navigations Menü für meine Homepage anzupassen. Nun aber bin ich an meine Grenzen gestoßen ! Ich habe folgendes Problem: wenn ich den Link in format http://www. blabla.de angebe funtzt alles. Wenn ich aber auf "lokale" HTML-Dateien verweisen (index.html z.B.) funktioniert es nicht. Irgend was mache ich falsch. Da ich kein Java Spezi bin brauche ich eure Hilfe. Habe schon "href" ausprobiert, geht auch nicht. Kann ich bei der Pfadangabe auch Parameter wie _mainframe oder_parent angeben?
Für eure Hilfe währe ich sehr dankbar !

Hier mein: 
	
	
	
	





```
<CENTER>
  <p align="center">[img]Bilder/SFK_Logo.gif[/img]</p>
  


    <applet code="QuickLink.class" width="191" height="310" align="left">
      <param name="backgroundcolor" value="3654452">
      <param name="HighlightColor" value="65280">
      <param name="loadwhere" value="unten">
      <param name="MainHighlightedTextColor" value="0">
      <param name="MainMenuColor" value="12632245">
      <param name="MainMenuCount" value="9">
      <param name="MainTopOffset" value="10">
      <param name="MainWidth" value="100">
      <param name="MaxSubcount" value="9">
      <param name="md0" value="Home| |1|Startseite[color=red]|../index.htm">[/color]
      <param name="md1" value="News| |3|Aktuelles|aktuelles.htm|Termine|termine.htm|Ergebnisse|ergebnisse.htm">
      <param name="md2" value="Senioren| |3|1.Mannschaft|http://www.1.Mannschaft.htm|2.Mannschaft|2.Mannschaft.htm|Alte Herren|Alte_Herren.htm">
      <param name="md3" value="Jugend| |7|A-Jugend|A-Jugend.htm|B-Jugend|B-Jugend.htm|C-Jugend|C-Jugend.htm|D-Jugend|D-Jugend.htm|E-Jugend|E-Jugend.htm|F-Jugend|F-Jugend.htm|Bambinis|Bambinis.htm">
      <param name="md4" value="unser Verein| |3|unsere Helden|Helden.htm|Tradition|Tradition.htm|Der Vorstand|Vorstand.htm">
      <param name="md5" value="Sponsoren| |2|Sponsor2|http://www|Sponsor1|http://www">
      <param name="md6" value="Links| |3|DFB|http://www|FV Niederrhein|http://www|Kreis 13|http://www">
      <param name="md7" value="Gästebuch| |1|unser Gästebuch|http://www">
      <param name="md8" value="Kontakt| |3|Web Master|http://www|Info Mail SFK|http://www|Anfahrt|http://www">
      <param name="Notice" value="QuickLink, v1, Copyright (c) 1996 OpenCube Technologies Unregistered">
      <param name="SubHighlightedTextColor" value="0">
      <param name="SubMenuColor" value="39168">
      <param name="SubTextColor" value="16777215">
      <param name="SubWidth" value="120">
    </applet>
  </p>
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Jul 2004)

Ich denke mal, dass Du immer voll qualifizierte URLs angeben musst, weil die Java-Klasse URL das so verlangt. Zu einem voll qualifizierten URL gehört eben auch ein Protokoll, wie bspw. _http://_.
Da ich nicht weiß wie die Klasse QuickLink intern arbeitet, kann ich dazu auch kaum etwas genaueres sagen.


----------



## speedy4you (12. Jul 2004)

Hallo L-ectron-X,
danke für deine Antwort.
Wenn ich immer den http:// Pfad angeben muß, ist das natürlich sehr schlecht. Ich muß die anderen Seiten die ich aufrufen will am Style der ersten Seite anpassen und das mache ich natürlich erst "lokal".
Was in der class Datei steht kann ich dir auch nicht so genau sagen, habe mal versucht die Datei mit einem Editor zu öffnen. Hat mir nicht wirklich weiter geholfen. Wie ich ja auch schon erwähnte, bin ich kein Java Spezi.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine andere Möglichkeit ?
Besten Dank für deine Info. :?


----------

